# baby fell out of bed



## nandodianenicole (May 31, 2006)

What can I do to not let this happen again? Luckily he is ok. It was 2:30am when I hear a loud thump and crying, I look over and baby is on the floor. Not a scratch of bump on him, thankfully. He usually sleeps between me and my dh, buy DH had gotten out of bed and was watching tv in the living room. I had just nursed DS I recall and must have fallen asleep.
We co-slept with dd for 18 months and this never happened. I am not sure if he crawled and fell or rolled and fell. But how can I prevent this, as he naps in bed too. Usually I hear him and get him right away when he wakes, but he is very quiet and now I am paranoid it may happen again. Help!


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

We have (and still) co-sleep. I use guard rails on the sides of the bed where I am not. They wrok really well--I can't tell if they hold the baby back or just disturb the sleep enough to make them avoid the rail.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My oldest daughter did this.
It took her a while to learn how to crawl off the bed feet first.

My younger daughter never fell out of bed.
She learned faster because she quite the observer and wants to do everything her big sister can do.

Anyway, I've never used a guard rail.
We don't have a bed frame.
Our mattress and box spring are sitting directly on the floor, about 18" off the ground.

If your bedroom is far from where you are during naps, perhaps you can improvise like I did.

Of course, I never owned a baby monitor, either.

I put my babes to sleep for naps (after they nursed to sleep in my arms) on a boppy pillow on the living room floor. They can't fall if they're already on the floor.

We still co-sleep at night.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

We put our mattress and boxspring on the floor til he was 2. It happened to my first son too, onto the hardwood floor.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

We use a SnugTuck pillow. It has been well worth it, and doesn't leave the gap that bedrails do.


----------



## Ginene (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad he is ok. I put alot of pillows around the bed on the floor.


----------



## sacredjourney (Aug 24, 2006)

this happened to me just the last night. dd was stirring and i could hear her on the monitor, as I walked to the room, I heard thump, and I ran in to see her lying on the floor crying. She was not hurt at all, but quite frightened. I had forgot to put a pillow there when I left earlier. Usually I put a pillow beside her and that is enough. I felt really bad, but she is ok thankfully.


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

Our mattress is on the floor. DD has rolled or crawled out of bed in the middle of the night before, but luckily, it is only about 8 inches from the floor


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

A few months ago, DD was really into rolling in her sleep. She was between DH and me and she rolled into him and he jumped out of bed instead of just letting her roll into him. I awoke when DH jumped and found DD near the edge of the bed. I was so angry at DH for this. That was a scary moment and I now put a pillow between baby and DH because he doesn't have my instincts.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We put our mattress on the floor. It changed my life. Until we put it on the floor, half of my mind was always on alert at night, fearing a baby would fall. I slept so much better once we were on the floor.


----------



## Kellie_MO4 (Jan 14, 2006)

When my dh gets up, he always sticks a pillow where he was, so there's still that *hump* there, and so far it's kept luke from rolling off... we also have a guard rail on my side, so that way luke can sleep on either side of me and I feel confident that he'll be safe... though I do also keep a nice pile of clothing on the floor by dh's side of the bed, just in case







(yeah, that's why it's there, I swear! safety reasons!)


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

It happens. Glad to hear he's okay. Ours always were, the few times they fell out.

We have our mattress on the floor. I used to put pillows/blankets around the side of the bed. I taught them how to crawl off feet first much younger than I thought they could possibly learn it, but they did.


----------



## smallmama (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treasuremapper* 
We put our mattress on the floor. It changed my life. Until we put it on the floor, half of my mind was always on alert at night, fearing a baby would fall. I slept so much better once we were on the floor.

Ditto that. DS fell out of bed 3 times. We got guard rails but at least once I left it down when I went to the bathroom in the night and he fell. I slept much better when we put the mattress on the floor. Plus - I used to be too scared to put him there to sleep alone (afraid he could crawl over the rails), even with the monitor, so I'd sit right next to him while he napped.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Another mattress on the floor. Once she's adept at walking to get on an off the bed herself, we'll put the bed back together and use a guardrail.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

For us it was
Younger baby, mattress on the floor.
Older baby, guard rail + body pillow.
Toddler, guard rail + pillow.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

DS only sleeps the middle of the night with us but our bed is pushed into the corner. Now that he is mobile he has learned to turn around and let himself fall feet first to the floor. I say fall because our bed is a really high pillow top so he can barely see over the end when standing. DS did fall out once that was why we pushed it into the corner, he sleeps between me and the wall.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

it happens to all of us. we keep the space around the bed free of anything harmful. and we have a bed rail thing on my side of the bed... i am notorious for nursing ds and then flipping him out of bed when i roll over with him.


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

We co-sleep as well, never had a baby fall out, but I did have my daughter fall at 5 weeks old while I was putting her in the sling. Scary, but as my ped says babies bounce they don't break. I also recommend getting a rail, but this has happened to everyone at one time or another.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

All of my kiddos have fallen out of bed. Some of them multiple times







:







:







:







: In fact, my six month old just fell out two nights in a row.







: She was fine, but I was (of course) shaken. Now there is a big roll of blankets tucked under the fitted sheet right at the edge of the bed so that she can't roll off. I also don't leave her napping/sleeping in my bed alone. Sometimes she is so quiet when she wakes up I can't hear her on the monitor.

It happens to most everyone and *mostly* they are okay. (Once DS crawled off and scraped up his nose and lip really badly, I felt like such a dunce.)


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

All of my kids have fallen out of bed at some point or another....for the older ones it wasn't such a big deal b/c mattress was on the floor but with the little one--who has fallen twice now--he has quite a ways to fall! Like pp's have said, I try to keep pillows near the edge so that he won't fall off and he usually sleeps between the wall and me or between dh and me....

As bad as you feel, it happens to all of us!!


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh I can so empathize! I have four children and they have all had their falls. Its so scary. Now I have a side rail on one side of my bed, and a tres tria cosleeping pillow on the other. I love the pillow the best, but they were to pricey for 2 of them.


----------

